# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη BenQ] Χαλασμένα inverter BENQ FP731

## mitsus78

Καλημέρα,
μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρώ inverter για αυτό το μοντέλο? Τις λάμπες τις έλεγξα, δουλεύουν κανονικά.Βρίσκω καμένα το πρώτο και το τέταρτο.
Ανεβάζω φωτογραφία από την πλακέτα.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

γραψε λιγο το κωδικο της πλακετας και θα σε απαντησω αυριο.

----------


## mitsus78

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι: 48.L8302.A00

----------


## GeorgeSindos

εχω την 48.L8302.A30 δεν τεριαζει....

----------


## mitsus78

Δεν πειράζει. Ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες

----------


## georged30

Παρε αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-CC...item3ce0e7e276 αποσυνδεσε το inverter απο το τροφοδοτικο και συνδεσε το στη θεση του δουλευει μια χαρα αν κανεις σωστα τις συνδεσεις.

----------


## mitsus78

Ευχαριστώ

----------

